# Random ?s!



## QuagsMom(: (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay, so I have a few questions! And really none of them relate a whole lot. Haha I'm hoping someone can help me out!

First off- I bought my hedgie the 12" wheel, that's perfect right? It seems big for him now but he's only 5 months old.
Second- I know hedgies need a "house". Right now we are using the biggest sized igloo we could find. I'm wondering what other housing options are instead of the igloo and also if we should have gotten the medium sized igloo/house because this one is almost TOO big.
Third- I want to be able to take my hedgie shopping with me when I go to petsmart or places like that and I've seen people make those carriers out of fleece, kind of like a snuggle sack but with a sling you use like a shoulder bag. I want to know where to get one !!! 
Fourth- After I get my fleece carrier how will I know if my hedgir is to hot or cold? I live in Kansas so we have both hot and cold weather. Would it be safe during cold weather to use handwarmers wrapped in fleece then put in the bag with my hedgie? If not any ideas? Also, how would I keep him cool in the bag during the summer when its 90+ degrees out?

I know that's a lot of questions I i probably have more, I would just appreciate if someone could hp!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Okay, so for the first question:
With the wheel, I'm not sure the actual size, but they should have the biggest one. The igloo is fine, trust me, they love space. And i have a Rody Igloo by Lixit that my breeder gave me in the housing package I bought from her.
Several of our own hedgehog central members have websites where they sell those snuggie carriers. My personal favorite is pocketpetlove on etsy, run by baileyr2. I know Nikki has a shop called quills n' things that's great too, but I'm not sure if she sells the carriers.

Check our for sale forum for more of us that make and sell carriers for our hedgies.
Glad to have you here! 

EDIT: We also have some tutorials in our housing and accessories section, one even no-sew so you can make your own snuggle sacks, if you're interested in that!


----------



## QuagsMom(: (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay thank you! I might just try to make my own  what do you think about my hot/cold question?


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh sorry, I totally forgot! XD
Handwarmers wrapped in fleece should be fine, and I'm not sure about keeping her cool. I usually just keep her inside when it's really hot, so I'm not sure what would work. I'm sure somebody else will come and answer that


----------



## QuagsMom(: (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay well thank you!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

You don't have to use a house although it's ideal to contain warmth...Hazel has several and she will always choose a snuggle bag over any house if they are both in her enclosure. For some reason she likes a snuggle bag in a coffee can the best lol!

If the house is too big you can stuff fleece in there to take up the extra space and it's more comfy too


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Izzy has a big igloo in her house, but it also is large enough to contain her hedgie sofa and an old t-shirt of mine. This makes it tight enough so she feels snug. I found that both my hedgies like to feel snug and enclosed rather than sleep in open space. 

As far as weather is concerned, your weather is probably a lot like mine in Michigan. I haven't had my hedgies in the winter, but I'm not taking them out unless they have a vet emergency. It is too easy for hedgies to hibernate. It's not worth the risk for a pleasure visit, IMO.

Welcome to HHC! We want to see TONS of pictures of your sweet hedgie!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

I use medium igloos with fleece strips filled in them but I did put a small igloo in one of my girls she is 400gs and she has mostly abandoned her bigger igloo for the small. My theory is they are prey so prefer more tight places as they will feel secure from predators


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> My personal favorite is pocketpetlove on etsy, run by baileyr2. I know Nikki has a shop called quills n' things that's great too, but I'm not sure if she sells the carriers.


Thanks!  
Quagsmom, if you need any tips or anything on how to make the bags, send me a pm and I can help you out  They're super easy!


----------



## QuagsMom(: (Aug 29, 2011)

I just finished my bag tonight for the little guy and I love it! If I can figure out how to post a pic from my phone I will!!


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> i have a Rody Igloo by Lixit that my breeder gave me in the housing package I bought from her.


How do you like the Rody? How big is it?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

ProjectParanoia said:


> Okay, so for the first question:
> With the wheel, I'm not sure the actual size, but they should have the biggest one. The igloo is fine, trust me, they love space. And i have a Rody Igloo by Lixit that my breeder gave me in the housing package I bought from her.


Y'know, I have the same igloo and never knew that's what it's called. :lol:



soapradream said:


> ProjectParanoia said:
> 
> 
> > i have a Rody Igloo by Lixit that my breeder gave me in the housing package I bought from her.
> ...


Lily likes her Rody igloo a LOT and has never really slept anywhere else, even if I've given her choices. I used to put a sleeping bag in there and she would sleep under it instead of in it, so I switched to fleece strips, and she'll make a nest out of them. I think it's helped prevent any ideas of liner-diving too, since she can lay on the plastic bottom of the igloo. It makes it easy to take her out too, since I just lift the whole igloo out, then take the top off while talking to her. She knows I'm coming and usually isn't too grumpy by the time I have the top off.

I think it's about as long as a large igloo is wide....But I can't be completely sure. It's more narrow though, info online says it's 8 inches wide? Lily can turn around easily in it though, and she's usually close to 500 grams.


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Lily likes her Rody igloo a LOT and has never really slept anywhere else, even if I've given her choices. I used to put a sleeping bag in there and she would sleep under it instead of in it, so I switched to fleece strips, and she'll make a nest out of them. I think it's helped prevent any ideas of liner-diving too, since she can lay on the plastic bottom of the igloo. It makes it easy to take her out too, since I just lift the whole igloo out, then take the top off while talking to her. She knows I'm coming and usually isn't too grumpy by the time I have the top off.
> 
> I think it's about as long as a large igloo is wide....But I can't be completely sure. It's more narrow though, info online says it's 8 inches wide? Lily can turn around easily in it though, and she's usually close to 500 grams.


Any idea where i could find one? Ive looked at a few local stores and online and cant find them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I got mine from Lily's breeder, but you can get them on this site - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=16925


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------

